# Hawaii Reviews for May 2006



## billhall (May 4, 2006)

Hawaii reviews for May 2006!


----------



## billhall (May 4, 2006)

*Kona Coast Resort  Big Island    4/15/2006*

*Reviews received and posted*

Kona Coast Resort 
Reviewer: [name withheld]​Island: Big Island​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*.


----------



## billhall (May 7, 2006)

*HGVC Waikoloa (Kohala Suites) , Big Island, 4/25/06 + Pictures!!*

*Reviews received and posted*


HGVC at Waikoloa Beach Resort (Kohala Suites) 
Reviewer: Yvonne Faulkner​Island: Big Island​

HGVC at Waikoloa Beach Resort (Kohala Suites)  _New pictures!!!_
New pictures by: auandagbug​Island: Big Island​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review and pictures! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*.


----------



## billhall (May 9, 2006)

*Sands of Kahana, Maui,    5/01/2006*

*Reviews received and posted*


Sands of Kahana 
Reviewer:   Debbie Morrison​Island: Maui​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review and pictures! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*.


----------



## billhall (May 10, 2006)

*Pahio Kauai Beach Villas, Kauai*

*Reviews received and posted*



Pahio Kauai Beach Villas
Reviewer:  Ed Young​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*.


----------



## billhall (May 14, 2006)

*Kona Coast Resort  Big Island    4/20/2006*

*Reviews received and posted*

Kona Coast Resort II
Reviewer: Bill Sutphin​Island: Big Island​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*.


----------



## billhall (May 14, 2006)

*Lifetime in Hawaii at the Royal Kuhio, Oahu,  12/5/2005*

*Reviews received and posted*

Lifetime in Hawaii at the Royal Kuhio
Reviewer: TimeshareVon (Y. Bennett)​Island: Oahu​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*.


----------



## billhall (May 21, 2006)

*Royal Sea Cliff, Big Island, 12/11/05 Kona Hawaiian Village, Big Island, 4/8/06*

*Reviews received and posted*

Royal Sea Cliff (Fairfield)
Reviewer: Timeshare Von​Island: Big Island​

Kona Hawaiian Resort (Fairfield)
Reviewer:   Timeshare Von​Island: Big Island​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*.


----------



## billhall (May 22, 2006)

*Embassy Poipu, Kauai, 4/16/06, Maui Sunset, Maui, 3/5/06*

*Reviews received and posted*

Maui Sunset
Reviewer: Janis Miller​Island: Maui​

Embassy Poipu Point
Reviewer:   Laurie Johnston​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*.


----------



## billhall (May 22, 2006)

*Worldmark Kihei, Maui, 3/12/06   Maui Lea at Maui Hill, Maui, 3/28/06*

*Reviews received and posted*

Worldmark Kihei
Reviewer: Janis Miller​Island: Maui​

Maui Lea at Maui Hill
Reviewer:   Janis Miller​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the reviews! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*.


----------

